# 200sx-se-r alarm



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi 

My question to you is that I want to know if the 1996 200sx comes with a factory alarm, because I have the light that saids SECURITY, but I dont know if that is the alarm.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

where do u see this light that says security? and i'm sure most cars u can get with factory alarms


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, mine's got that too. He's referring to a red LED thats near the top of the tach.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Yea...I have that too on my tach, I don't even have the factory keyless entry either. Just wondering if my car is equipped with a security system?


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

this might sound like i'm being a smartass or something....but, just go about locking your doors with your remote(like normal).....once set(some alarms take 30secs. to set) kick the tires and see if an alarm goes off......or just pop the hood and look for a siren


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, you do sound like a smartass.  What is being asked here is, what is that security indicator really for since it appears to be the only indication of a security system in our cars? 

ferreras, a factory alarm is an option just like keyless entry, but I am guessing they leave the LED there with or without an alarm since it's already built into the tach.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

aphex4000 said:


> *ferreras, a factory alarm is an option just like keyless entry, but I am guessing they leave the LED there with or without an alarm since it's already built into the tach. *


thanks for YOUR smartass response


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

How else do you expect me to reply to such a patronizing response? What you suggested is like telling someone who can't get their car to start, to stick they key in the ignition and turn it.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

ferreras, I finally figured it out with some help from 200sx se-r-t. Hope this answers your question:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14275


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

ferreras said:


> *Hi
> 
> My question to you is that I want to know if the 1996 200sx comes with a factory alarm, because I have the light that saids SECURITY, but I dont know if that is the alarm. *


aphex, i'm not trying to start flaming, but look at the ORIGINAL question, he wants to know if it comes with a factory alarm. and he doesnt know if the SECURITY LED is an alarm


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

ferreras said:


> *Hi
> My question to you is that I want to know if the 1996 200sx comes with a factory alarm, because I have the light that saids SECURITY, but I dont know if that is the alarm. *


SE-R's came with it as standard equipment. Tried to get mine without it and could not do it.

SE's could get it as an option as part of an available options package. More than likely, if you have the "Security" light in your tach, then it just might be equipped with the OEM security system.

Nissanracer805 mentioned to try kicking the tires with the factory security armed. That would not work as a test because the factory alarm has no shock sensor to detect impact.

The easy way to find out is to remove the lower dash plastic panel, along with the metal panel (if there) and look to the right side of the steering column, just to the left of the radio and HVAC controls and see if there is a silver box/module with a label that says "Smart entry control module". That's the brain for the factory alarm.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: 200sx-se-r alarm*



wickedsr20 said:


> *Nissanracer805 mentioned to try kicking the tires with the factory security armed. That would not work as a test because the factory alarm has no shock sensor to detect impact. *


so if it has no shock sensors to detect an impact....then it really isnt an alarm, more like keyless entry am i right?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 200sx-se-r alarm*



nissanracer805 said:


> *so if it has no shock sensors to detect an impact....then it really isnt an alarm, more like keyless entry am i right? *


Pretty much.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

It is still an alarm since it can detect forced entry and has a panic button that triggers an alarm. A true "keyless entry only" system is like the ones found integrated into the factory stereos of some Honda Civics; the stereo is able to receive signals for keyless entry but all alarm funtions require a separate unit.

Nissan's 200SX brochure clearly makes a distinction between keyless entry and a security system.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

All you have to do to set it off is to roll down the windows, lock the doors with the remote, then reach inside and try to manually unlock the doors (either by flipping the lock or pushing the electric locks) inside the car fromt he oustide. This will trigger the alarm in the only way it's triggerable...why do I know this you might ask... Because I did this by accident at 1am in the morning, rofl.


----------

